# Kishimoto, Oda, and Kubo vs Toriyama, Togashi, and Watsuki



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Aug 25, 2011)

Three well known Shounen writers from the past vs three from the present.

Location: Tokyo

Knowledge: All actual knowledge

State of mind: IC

Distance: 50 meters


----------



## Francesco. (Aug 25, 2011)

Togashi solos. *[/Togashi fanboy]*


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 25, 2011)

Toriyama solos, the only threat is Oda.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oda takes it alone, obviously. Toriyama his only real threat. Kubo gets prolapsed 2 seconds after the match starts, Kishimoto's warbling means he gets sneak attacked by Togashi, who gets mutually taken out by Kishi's 'SHARINGANZ' counter; and poor Watsuki is almost an afternote in the grand awesomeness of Oda vs Toriyama.


Are we clear?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 25, 2011)

toriyamas power level is over 9000


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 25, 2011)

Meh, they all fight for a while, then just hang out at a shonen jump manner and have a big party. Then they get the female mangaka behind Reborn and D.Gray Man and the have even more fun. XD!


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

one side has one good mangaka (oda) and two dickcheese awful ones

the other has one good mangaka (toriyama), one formerly very good mangaka (togashi), which counts for something, and one decent mangaka (watsuki)

not very balanced


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 25, 2011)

What?You chose Kishimoto and Kubo for the other side but chose good to decent mangaka on the other side? Yeah, Oda is the only one on that side so he loses if only because his idol Toriyama is on the other side.


----------



## Text (Aug 25, 2011)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Three well known Shounen writers from the past vs three from the present.
> 
> Location: Tokyo
> 
> ...



So if I'm not wrong this is really

Oda vs Toriyama Togashi and Watsuki

Oda can't handle all 3 at once.

Kishi and Kubo are both non factor.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sure I read whatever he did, but I can't remember, what did Watsuki author?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

rurouni kenshin

well, and busou renkin


----------



## Hawk (Aug 25, 2011)

Oda doesn't deserve this      

GTFO Kubo and Kishi! The other team takes it well because they're only up against one mangaka. IF it was just Oda vs 2 of them, I'd go super fanboy fuck yeah Oda solos. But this is just unfair! >_>;


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Aug 25, 2011)

Eh... I don't get it. What kind of contest is this?
Are they fighting?
Is it, which side's art do we prefer if we put them all together, say... which team would come out with the best manga if they worked together on one?

Or what?


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

What are their experiences?

any of em went to martial arts?
who got the more powerfully build body?
Who got better reaction time?

etc etc etc



Gooba Moon said:


> Oda doesn't deserve this
> 
> GTFO Kubo and Kishi! The other team takes it well because they're only up against one mangaka. IF it was just Oda vs 2 of them, I'd go super fanboy fuck yeah Oda solos. But this is just unfair! >_>;




Oda is hardly better than his teammates he's just made a world where he can write whatever crap he wants and fans eat it raw


While Kishi and Kubo don't get that reaction from a large part of their fans


----------



## Glued (Aug 25, 2011)

Kishimoto actually could write somewhat decent manga, before part 2 that is.

Can we use pre Shippuden Kishimoto?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone here solos 100 kubos.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> [YOUTUBE]kKRsQ9Z3Wuc[/YOUTUBE]



Special delivery for you there, Hope you like it


----------



## Neelon (Aug 25, 2011)

Togashi thrashes them and give Kubo a lecture about how to properly troll your fandom.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Special delivery for you there


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

jump up and bite me in the knee if you can reach 

(PS if you do manage i'll add some more snow and make you unable next time  )



Though enjoyable video seeing Jof getting slapped as he deserved


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 25, 2011)

Reading Akatora's posts makes me feel like I've slipped into some incomprehensible bizarro universe


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Reading Akatora's posts makes me feel like I've slipped into some incomprehensible bizarro universe



Entertainment is the greatest joy in life


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> jump up and bite me in the knee if you can reach



That's some perverted stuff you're into buddy


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

although as far as freaks go that is still pretty underwhelming


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> That's some perverted stuff you're into buddy




an old classic this time though, It wasn't a personal original, though fitted well with what you posted.

Can't reach the knee, no right to complain


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 25, 2011)

You didn't even mention the type of fight. Since you didn't, it is by default a deathmatch, in which case nobody knows who wins unless he/she is good friends with all of them.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Cease this propositioning, I have told you I am not into that


At least not with people that are beneath a four


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 25, 2011)

>Kubo included in this thread


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Cease this propositioning, I have told you I am not into that
> 
> 
> At least not with people that are beneath a four



would you even be able to reach the knee in that case 

(I suppose a handicap would be a knee to the face to even the odds ^^'  )


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

you sure are proud about this "bending over your knees" thing


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

must have taken a looooot of practice


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> would you even be able to reach the knee in that case
> 
> (I suppose a handicap would be a knee to the face to even the odds ^^'  )


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> must have taken a looooot of practice



must be your field of expertiece, though watching ... nahh... enough with the dwarf jokes they shouldn't suffer for you (afterall no knees = gotta be on the floor)


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm just saying, I'm begining to get flustered by all this "I want you on my knees" kind of talk


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

again Akatora it would be best if you....


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> again Akatora it would be best if you....



hard to do when others spark my interest 




Banhammer said:


> I'm just saying, I'm begining to get flustered by all this "I want you on my knees" kind of talk



your own doing, I didn't start out with that kind of thinking thoughh you picked a direction and i followed the road you made for the race


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Really Akatora, you should at least have me take you out for dinner before you get this "oh I can't stop" "oh can you feel the spark" and "I want a bit on my knees" kind of talk


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> hard to do when others spark my interest
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Banhammer said:


> Really Akatora, you should at least have me take you out for dinner before you get this "oh I can't stop" "oh can you feel the spark" and "I want a bit on my knees" kind of talk



Well what do you expect he wants you.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

oh you dirty slut, you're not pinning this fairy queen turd of yours on me


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Well what do you expect he wants you.



caught in a black romance


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 25, 2011)

Toriyama solo 
kind
kind


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Really Akatora, you should at least have me take you out for dinner before you get this "oh I can't stop" "oh can you feel the spark" and "I want a bit on my knees" kind of talk






That's gold right there, entertainment at it's best


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> your own doing, I didn't start out with that kind of thinking thoughh you picked a direction and i followed the road you made for the race



are you a zen master


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Wait, "gold" so now you're trying to pay for it? 
That's a bit pathetic


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Oda is hardly better than his teammates he's just made a world where he can write whatever crap he wants and fans eat it raw
> 
> 
> While Kishi and Kubo don't get that reaction from a large part of their fans



lol, blaming the fans.

Sorry, but it has nothing to do with the fans and everything to do with how much of a shitty story Kubo and Kishimoto managed to write.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think there are enough condoms in the world anyway


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I don't think there are enough condoms in the world anyway



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxEdzPakOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Wait, "gold" so now you're trying to pay for it?
> That's a bit pathetic



Hmm... guess you were the first to run and here you invited 
at least allow the "guest" to be the first to run for good meassure


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxEdzPakOI[/YOUTUBE]



not enough condom.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> not enough condom.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1pRDtjGNjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Hmm... guess you were the first to run and here you invited
> at least allow the "guest" to be the first to run for good meassure



again



Banhammer said:


> oh you dirty slut, you're not pinning this fairy queen turd of yours on me




But if this "run" talk is another fetish of yours where you're trying to force me to look at you "walk away" then you best try another fucking trick because that won't work either


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

ah come on you can do better than that, don't start disappointing already


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1pRDtjGNjU[/YOUTUBE]



still not enough condom


I could start using shopping bags and garbage bags and that anti radiation suit from Half Life and it would still be not enough condom


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> ah come on you can do better than that, don't start disappointing already



I have no intention to help you beat off either thank you very much.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> still not enough condom
> 
> 
> I could start using shopping bags and garbage bags and that anti radiation suit from Half Life and it would still be not enough condom




Why not drop em and get a monky instead?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Hmm... guess you were the first to run and here you invited
> at least allow the "guest" to be the first to run for good meassure



what the fuck are you saying


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 25, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> what the fuck are you saying



It's Akatora. You'd have better luck translating rongorongo


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Why not drop em and get a monky instead?



Oh God, strike me down now, before Akatora tells me more of his fucked up fantasies


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh God, strike me down now, before Akatora tells me more of his fucked up fantasies






as i said no need for all the other stuff


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

so your a p*d*p****.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

akatora is so edgy


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

What I've learned so far

Akatora wants to pay for my services in a matter that include him being on his knees giving butt to a monkey while chewing on babies testicles

and that there is no loving God


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> What I've learned so far
> 
> Akatora wants to pay for my services in a matter that include him being on his knees giving butt to a monkey while chewing on babies testicles
> 
> and that there is no loving God



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdofmoYcJNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

altogether a wonderfull and productive experience


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 25, 2011)

What the fuck did I just stumble into?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> What the fuck did I just stumble into?



a dark and evil place where we all learned Akatora is into bestiality and pedophilia.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey, I'm not saying anything here.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Hey, I'm not saying anything here.



Oh yeah he likes Necrophilia also. 



back on topic Oda gets thrashed.


----------



## MdB (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Oda is hardly better than his teammates he's just made a world where he can write whatever crap he wants and fans eat it raw


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

haha i was counting the hours between the release of that chapter and you eyerolling to the max over it


----------



## MdB (Aug 25, 2011)

I love how a rectangle with a bunch of square markings ingraved in it counts for symbolism. So cool and edgy.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhizzle said:
			
		

> reading bleach is like it's like a albino michael jackson just ejaculated cookie dough on a vanilla ice cream factory after a milk tank crashed against a truck full of clouds.
> all while a KKK member, a mummy, a white ninja and an altar boy duel with glass light sabers in the background. Only nowhere nearly as interesting.
> Casper sits on a corner riding a giant dove that is simultaneously both pooping and eating rice with mayo out of a porcelain dish shaped like a pegassus that is also being bleached
> During a snow storm
> On a salt desert




Such poetic eloquence. There may never be two banhammers in the world


----------



## MdB (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 25, 2011)

MdB said:


> I love how a rectangle with a bunch of square markings ingraved in it counts for symbolism. So cool and edgy.



Oh come on, it's Kubo. Did you really expect anything different?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

no, but it merits comment


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 25, 2011)

Making those kinds of comments about Bleach nowadays is like sticking your head in a sewer and complaining that it stinks


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

are you on some kind of crusade against redundancy


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 25, 2011)

No. I happen to think Mojo Jojo's speech patterns are very amusing


----------



## Kunkka (Aug 25, 2011)

This is only a fight between Kubo and Togashi.

It's really hard to choose. Kubo writes consistently with boring backgrounds, lol pacing while Togashi trolled his fandom doing nothing. So I guess Togashi wins this.


----------



## MdB (Aug 25, 2011)

The white beam is a profound meditation on Ichigo's lonliness caused by the alienation of his Hallow powers, while the black background juxtaposes this emerging issue by highlighting his conflicted morals.


----------



## Kunkka (Aug 25, 2011)

And Oda is automatically eliminated because he's a Toriyama fanboy.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 25, 2011)

Wasn't Kishimoto also heavily inspired by Toriyama?


----------



## Kunkka (Aug 25, 2011)

^
Not the way Oda acts whenever Toriyama is mentioned.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

MdB said:


> The white beam is a profound meditation on Ichigo's lonliness caused by the alienation of his Hallow powers, while the black background juxtaposes this emerging issue by highlighting his conflicted morals.



also note the moon cunningly juxtaposed with the white beam as a symbol of femininity, when ichigo has been emasculated by the loss of those powers

kubo has profound things to say on the discourse of gender, and by no means are his female characters there for the tits and/or rescuing


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 25, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> ^
> Not to the way Oda acts whenever Toriyama is mentioned.



TBF he's not that much of one. He just simply loved part 1 and didn't care too much for part 2. Hence why he story focuses more on plot than large jumps in power levels.


----------



## MdB (Aug 25, 2011)

Allegories everywhere. Kubo writes with so much penetrating depth and insight that it makes Fitzgerald spin in his grave with excitement.


----------



## MdB (Aug 25, 2011)

It's only a matter of time before he'll receive his first Pulitzer prize


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

they'll give him honorary american citizenship for enriching the culture in ways mccarthy, bellow, or updike could only dream of


----------



## MdB (Aug 25, 2011)

Bleach belongs in Harold Bloom's personal canon of literary masterpieces. The entire work touches on the cycle of death and rebirth and how that speaks to the human condition and shapes our society.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 25, 2011)

Kubo is pretty lazy, he loves his life and while he does have a few strokes of being able to communicate a decent plot, it's a big stretch to say he's a good/great mangaka. 

Kishimoto makes random simple answers to highly complex questions and pretty much leaves it at that. Pretty annoying to people with mental age higher than 10. He most probably can write better but it just seems like he chooses not to. 

Oda obviously tries the hardest and has a knack for entertaining the inner child without treating the reader like a moron. He also is fairly good at handling the more complex issues of human nature (e.g if you give a person the freedom and power to be able to do what they want, more often than not they'll end up screwing over other humans).  

But he obviously isn't better than the the other 3 mangaka combined and to me and most others those 3 individually are a better than Kubo and Kishimoto.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 25, 2011)

Team 2 wins this,since there is only one good mangaka in team 1.

kishimoto and kubo are non factors


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Aug 25, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> Team 2 wins this,since there is only one good mangaka in team 1.



Pretty much this.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 25, 2011)

Togashi solo's.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hirohiko Araki and Buronson come in and solo this for team 2.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> also note the moon cunningly juxtaposed with the white beam as a symbol of femininity, when ichigo has been emasculated by the loss of those powers
> 
> kubo has profound things to say on the discourse of gender, and by no means are his female characters there for the tits and/or rescuing



ie: it's a cunt


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 25, 2011)

Orochimaru *wants* your body.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Orochimaru *wants* your body.



and Akatora wants banhammer.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

I need an adult


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I need an adult



I see Akatora WAS watching this also.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

not enough adults in the world


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> not enough adults in the world



True sadly but atleast he isn't talking anymore.

So whats your opinion on other authors of manga coming in to join Team 2 in curbstomping Kubo and Kishi?


----------



## Six02 (Aug 25, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> True sadly but atleast he isn't talking anymore.
> 
> So whats your opinion on other authors of manga coming in to join Team 2 in curbstomping Kubo and Kishi?



I'm betting Oda backstabs Kubo and Kishi himself.  The chances of him defecting are high considering he's a fan of Toriyama, and he helped out Watsuki at one point I believe, don't remember if he was just a helper or an assistant.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 25, 2011)

Like I said before. I like al the authors sugessted here work.

Which is why they shoudl all just go out drinking and be merry, and bang some chicks.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lack of Hirohiko Araki saddens me.


----------



## Guru (Aug 25, 2011)

Toriyama > Oda

considering that Oda just rips off his characters


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

I must have missed that.

I'm seriously missing out on the reason behind all these toryama love. It's not like the man wrote a space operah equivalent of game of thrones


----------



## Six02 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I must have missed that.
> 
> I'm seriously missing out on the reason behind all these toryama love. It's not like the man wrote a space operah equivalent of game of thrones



It's part of their childhoods and they never want to let that little piece go?  That's the only thing I could think of, seeing as when I grew up I realized that I found Dragon Ball boring but still liked it cause of that reason.


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 25, 2011)

IMO Togashi


----------



## Engix (Aug 25, 2011)

Six02 said:


> It's part of their childhoods and they never want to let that little piece go?  That's the only thing I could think of, seeing as when I grew up I realized that I found Dragon Ball boring but still liked it cause of that reason.



Basically this, though i still read DragonBall for entertainment


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Aug 25, 2011)

Dragon Ball might have a medicore story, but if I go on youtube and watch Toonami's old advertisement, I stop caring about quality. Nostalgia wins.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 25, 2011)

togashi throws his snes at the hst



ShikiYakumo said:


> Lack of Hirohiko Araki saddens me.



that would be cheating

hirohiko araki uses stone mask you know


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 25, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Oh come on, it's Kubo. Did you really expect anything different?



Actually yes. Zombie Powder was pretty good, and beautifully drawn.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 26, 2011)

Wait, I'm confused. Are these mangakas having a tag-team fist fight or some type of ole' fashion brawl?


----------



## Judas (Aug 26, 2011)

Kubo has Aizen and massive inkspills under his belt. The others can't hope to compare.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh god, MdB has saved this thread. I couldn't stop laughing. 

Always a pleasure.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Actually yes. Zombie Powder was pretty good, and beautifully drawn.



I wouldn't go as far as beautifully drawn, but the art was serviceable 

certainly much better than what Blech is now

err, I mean Bleach


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

Naruto was a good manga. Then Part 2 began.


----------



## Alita (Aug 26, 2011)

Well kubo is obviously at the bottom here when it comes to quality. He's far worse than any other manga maker here.

The order of the rest is debatable.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 26, 2011)

No, not really. Naruto follows right after Bleach in awfulness.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 26, 2011)

Kubo just trolls them all.

/thread

Oda is the only one I can see defending against Kubo's trolling, but for how long?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 26, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> that would be cheating
> 
> hirohiko araki uses stone mask you know



But watching him ORA ORA team 1's two fails would be epic.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 26, 2011)

Shinobu Kaitani solos.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 26, 2011)

Toriyama pretty much dicked around and made the (former) worlds most popular manga. he said himself that he never planned his story and pretty much wrote it week to week for 10 years. he should solo this especially since oda is a huge fanboy and kishi and kubo are shit


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 26, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Toriyama pretty much dicked around and made the (former) worlds most popular manga. he said himself that he never planned his story and pretty much wrote it week to week for 10 years. he should solo this especially since oda is a huge fanboy and kishi and kubo are shit



Thread.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 26, 2011)

Oda obviously solos.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 26, 2011)

Oda alone can beat Togashi and Watsuki.

Oda vs. Toriyama is the real match.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

^Not really.

A non Lazy ass togashi could beat Oda.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 26, 2011)

Hagiwara, Araki, Akamatsu, and Urasawa stomp this thread with ease.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 26, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> ^Not really.
> 
> A non Lazy ass togashi could beat Oda.



No, Togashi's best work is YYH, and York Shin arc. Which none compare to Oda's top quality work.


----------



## kokodeshide (Aug 26, 2011)

Be honest, how many of you would bash Kubo and Kishi if Oda was never around to compete with them?


----------



## Six02 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would, even comparing them to other series they're still damned awful.  If it wasn't Oda it'd be someone else to compare them too, but even still it doesn't make their series good.


----------



## MdB (Aug 26, 2011)

kokodeshide said:


> Be honest, how many of you would bash Kubo and Kishi if Oda was never around to compete with them?



I wasn't aware that Bleach's atrocious storytelling and artwork could only be stressed once its compared to Oda's own output.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 26, 2011)

You don't need other series to know they are both awful from the art to fights to wasting potential and more.


----------



## Judas (Aug 26, 2011)

kokodeshide said:


> Be honest, how many of you would bash Kubo and Kishi if Oda was never around to compete with them?



Naoki Urasawa, Hirohiko Araki, Hiroshi Takahashi, and others work suddenly mean nothing?


----------



## Neelon (Aug 26, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> No, Togashi's best work is YYH, and York Shin arc. Which none compare to Oda's top quality work.



Weren't you the guy who thought Marienfordo arc was the best arc ever?

Your opinion is totally irrelevant then.



> Kubo just trolls them all.



How do you troll Togashi again


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Kubo just trolls them all.



You can't troll a manga, if it's always on hiatus, so Togashi solos.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone even know about Shinobu Kaitani?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 26, 2011)

Team one would probably just turn on each other....





Kubo's trolling powers will be a problem for team 2


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 26, 2011)

I think the thing with One Piece is that it's a simple story.(I'm at chapter 25) Oda unlike the others didn't bite off more than he can chew.

The thing is that I don't know how long it will be able to keep my attention. I don't care abut Luffy Quest that much. So far the Villains are pretty average. Nagoto's flash backs about why he became Pain feel like a One Piece flashback.(especially with his dog dieing):rofl


----------



## Engix (Aug 26, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> Team one would probably just turn on each other....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That what togashi is for


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 26, 2011)

Who gives a shit?

They all bow down to Miyazaki.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Who gives a shit?
> 
> They all bow down to Miyazaki.



I love Miyazaki and all, but his only good work is Mimi wo Sumaseba.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 27, 2011)

Oda solos pek


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 27, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> No, Togashi's best work is YYH, and York Shin arc. Which none compare to Oda's top quality work.


weren't you the guy who said marineford war was op's best arc?


Kirito said:


> I love Miyazaki and all, but his only good work is Mimi wo Sumaseba.


 Miyazaki didn't even directed that film
 at saying his other films are not good  x3


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 27, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I love Miyazaki and all, but his only good work is Mimi wo Sumaseba.


 Miyazaki didn't even directed that film
 at saying his other films are not good  x3


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Miyazaki didn't even directed that film
> at saying his other films are not good  x3



He wrote Mimi along with The Baron Returns. I consider him a mangaka along with the others, you can't pit Steven Spielberg in a JK Rowling vs JRR Tolkien match.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 27, 2011)

the only notable manga miyazaki made was nausicaa valley of the wind


----------



## MdB (Aug 27, 2011)

Please, the manga of Nausicaa is a lot better than any of the titles
made by the authors in this contest.

And Kubo isn't a troll, he's a hack.


----------



## MdB (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh wait, I mean Kaze no Tani no Naushika is a lot better than any of the titles
made by the authors in this contest.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 27, 2011)

of course    .
all of miyazaki's work is good


----------



## Guru (Aug 27, 2011)

Grave of the Fireflies is the best Ghibli film.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 27, 2011)

So its...

Kishimoto - Naruto

Oda - One Piece

Kubo - Zombie Power and Bleach

vs 

Toriyama - Dragon Ball and a lot more

Togashi - Yu Yu Hakusho and Hunter X Hunter

Watsuki - Rurouni Kenshin 

In terms of quality Team 2 wins by a land slide its not even a contest. without Toriyama any of these Manga would of been made at all. Togashi and Watsuki works has good stories and compelling characters.

Oda is the only real competition here due to fact that his manga was there since 1997 and its still good. Naruto started to suck after part 1 and Bleach has to be one of the worst manga ever(Fanboys are still wondering why it isn't in the top 3 any more...) Its sad because Kubo had talent with his previous work Zombie Powder.

but Hirohiko Araki solos every one of them


----------

